# New brand of goose decoys



## goosieloopsy (Sep 7, 2006)

These are the new X-treme Honker Decs for Dakota Decoys they are going for 440$ a dozen. Well built motion base, great paint they aint to bad. PM me if you want anymore info they come on shipment this october.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Me likey! 
Seems like just when a guy gets happy with his spread something else comes along.
So much for being the new "affordable" decoy though. :eyeroll:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Did they have too much popcorn at the city park? They look a little bloated..


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

That "hump" on the back just doesn't look right.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Goosimodo???


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I thought they flew in from the nuclear power plant water near St. Cloud!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I thought they were suppose to look better than DSDs????????? :laugh: :rollin:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

The big bump on their front just looks wierd....


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Those suckers are big and they have a couple defects but i do like the detail but not for 440


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks like a butterball turkey,maybe theyll bring me one of those 18lb canadas though.440 a doz.is it just me or has everyone flippen bumped thier heads.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

those things shine brighter than my weiner after polishinng it up in the shower


----------



## itsallgood (Mar 14, 2007)

jwdinius1 said:


> those things shine brighter than my weiner after polishinng it up in the shower


My thought exaclty jwdinius they definately have a shine to them


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I think they look pretty good. Definately a little too much as far as filling out and making extra curves, but unless you pay 900/doz for DSD's there are going to be features that look off. Id like to see some feeders. 440 would be about the same as FFD's are going for.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Yah but the FFD's look way better


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I think they would look great if they didn't "over-accentuate" the bumps so much. The paint looks great, with the exception that it does appear a hair on the shiny side. But at least they are giving you an honest picture and not photoshopping it or taking the picture with the sun at the opposite angle to hide the shine. I would like to see some of the other poses they offer for sure. But if they reduced the bumps, and got rid of the shine from the paint, I would pay $440/dz.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

SDwaterfowler said:


> if they reduced the bumps, and got rid of the shine from the paint, I would pay $440/dz.


Something makes me think that they aren't going to recarve a bunch of dekes before they release them :lol:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

No, I would just paint them black and use them during turkey season. To me that's what it looks like. Just a bunch of turkeys strutin throught the field.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

In all fairness, the other decoy manufacturer's decoys were disasters their first years in production. It's hard to really judge this decoy solely from a picture.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Remember the feet on the GHG honks the first year. Very bad! Now much better.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Would you look at the breasts on those birds!!! 

You could call them The "Baywatch" of Canada Goose Decoys.

But who I am to judge, I can't even make a good snake with Playdough. :lost:


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Looks like the mold maker copied a really bad mount.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

those things shine brighter than my weiner after polishinng it up in the shower

Funny.

There new so they got some work to do.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I cant help but notice you didnt use that reference towards the large bloated look. :lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Wingedshooter, Man I've missed you.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> Wingedshooter, Man I've missed you.


 :withstupid:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> It's hard to really judge this decoy solely from a picture.


True.... i think that the first impression many hunters get from a product make them jump on that product's faults...... i think that they should have taken pics on a overcast, slimming-light day. :lol:


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

WHAT A BOOK! LOL jk nice poost HM


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Well idk where you've been but ive been here the whole time.

Diver...

dont even play games with me :lol:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

2 much money. I use wind socks and Herters flocking head. Windsocks $25 per 12 Herters $90 per 4. I do just fine with the cheap stuff. I always want to buy the bigger and better setup but I keep telling myself. Self these are dumb birds. Thats all it is dumb birds. :2cents:


----------



## goosieloopsy (Sep 7, 2006)

I hate to say it tho but geese are not as stupid as you make them sound. If they were stupid i stand in the open feild throwing rocks at them and chasing them around with a stick. Get real on that one bud, but in all facts geese and ducks are learners they pick up on things later in the season after getting sky busted at anough and chased around. Plus geese flare on a mojo ducks, shiny things, movements, sounds and just about anything out of the ordinary, Along with ducks after getting shot at so much by sky busters that dont wait for them to get in closer they start what i call rafting, where they flare from just about anything there is and land alone in there group right in the middle of the river float down get up and do it again. So think about that again and for someone to say that id say you dont shoot to many birds unless your hunting tame geese and ducks out of some farmers back yard canadians are black with a white front chest not all white and cant fly. :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

goosieloopsy said:


> canadians are black with a white front chest :


Diver.....


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

jgat said:


> goosieloopsy said:
> 
> 
> > canadians are black with a white front chest :
> ...


I would assume most of them are white with a few blacks here and there


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Easy there goosieloopsy. :eyeroll: You need to settle down a bit and eat a tums. OK they do learn but all I was saying was you don't have to spend a arm and a leg for decoys when the cheap ones will work great anytime of year. If you want to spend $440 per 12 go ahead I can't so I try to let people know there is other ways to spend money and still get these things to come into a spread. By the way whats wrong with shooting ones out of a back yard? :lol:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_* I think they look pretty good. I don't know if they're $440 good, but then beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I'm pretty certain that these decoys will dupe geese any time of the year. I think the questiion is how well they will hold up or how durable they are to day in day out use and handling.
I marvel at today's decoys. Hell, some of them look better than real geese do. It's amazing the time, effort, and most assuredly, cost that must go into coming up with this stuff. I think that it's changing the way we hunt geese and perhaps changing the geese themselves.
Happy hunting,
Dan*_


----------

